# Puritan Reformed Ministry in INDIA needs your support



## Dr. Bathiran Samuel (Dec 10, 2016)

Dear friends in Christ,

I want to share to you about our Ministry named Puritan Reformed Ministries in India. For more information about our work, please visit our website http://puritanreformedministries.org 

We are a Christian ministry devoted to Christ and His kingdom. We strive to bring glory to Christ by ministering the biblical truths of Puritan Reformed doctrine in India. We also serve Christ globally via Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary by providing free Seminary education (online). 

We subscribe to Westminster Confession of Faith. We are not under any denomination. We are an independent reformed Ministry who have great burden for puritan reformed doctrines. 

We are in need of your prayers and supports. Thus, I request you to prayerfully consider supporting our work in India by your prayers and financial supports! Kindly share about our Ministry to your local Church/ friends, faithful brothers and sisters who can pray and support our Ministry in India. Your investment to our Ministry in India will help us to advance the Kingdom of God to make an eternal impact in India! You can support our mission via PayPal.

If you have any questions or if you need any information about our work, please feel free to contact me : [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## Raj (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello B. Samuel jee do you have anything in Northern region too?


----------



## Dr. Bathiran Samuel (Dec 30, 2016)

Raj said:


> Hello B. Samuel jee do you have anything in Northern region too?


No. Currently, we are serving in Manipur, Northeast India.


----------

